# Fiat ducato 1987 double passenger seat



## bill23e4 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi. 
Can anyone advise where to obtain a double front seat for a Fiat ducato 1987as I need to change fron a single. If anyone has ideas or info to modify and which parts are needed I wouild be grateful.
Thanks.
Bill


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

there are usual some on eBay


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*fiat ducato 1987 double*

tegory: 70605/00 - FRONT SEAT RAILS (Tab:2/2)
compatibility: None

Prod. Code Fur. descr. Comp. M. Qty N. C. C. R.
1 BASE
7531658 DS 186 01 
7531660 SN 186 01 
2 LOCK WASHER
12605677 186 16 
3 SCREW
15970724 186 04 
4 COVERING
7531662 DS 186 01 
7531663 SN 186 01 
5 BUTTON
7532276 186 06 
6 PLANE WASHER
12638624 186 04 
7 PAD
1317212080 186 02 
8 SCREW
16236933 186 02

1/2
70605/00 - 1 2/2


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*fiat ducato 1987 double*

sorry tried to copy and paste full page from fiat eper but only part has appeared


----------

